# Bike to the Market - Orange County CA Sept 26



## Eric (Aug 12, 2015)

Bike to Market is a family bike event from 9 to 1 on Saturday the 26.  Anyone that wants to go to this can just meet up at the farmers market located at 304 N. Cypress Street in Orange.


http://orangehomegrown.org/calendar/bike-to-the-farmers-market-day/


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm going to ride up there to check it out... show my vintage ride.....



Eric said:


> Meet at Farmer's Market......
> 
> 
> http://orangehomegrown.org/calendar/bike-to-the-farmers-market-day/
> ...


----------



## Eric (Sep 20, 2015)

I found out there will be a raffle for a vintage bike.  Not sure what kind yet.  Update...  https://www.facebook.com/events/919663024763172/

Here is the facebook event that explains more.


----------



## hellshotrods (Sep 22, 2015)

*"Our friends over at Vintage Bicycle Restoration are amazing!!!! Here is a teaser pic of the beautiful 1961 Schwinn Typhoon 24", original and unrestored condition that will be raffled off at the farmers market on Bike To The Market Day!!! We will start selling raffle tickets for this beautiful vintage child's bike starting September! 100% of the proceeds from this raffle will go into the Orange Home Grown Education Garden Fund (future OHG project for 2016)! Thank you Will for your generosity and support for our community!!! "*


----------

